# Charlotte looks at Ivan Chiriaev



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

The Charlotte Bobcats have been watching the 7-1 Canadian, here's the link.

Charlotte looks at Ivan


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

That would be a really gutsy move. I don't know if he's that good, but it seems he's only getting better. From what I've been reading, his skill level is tremendous.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I´m not sure I would have the guts to pick him as a new team... He could turn in to just about anything, a new nowitzki or tsjititititititititititititititititititivili, no one knows...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I played against him last here in a game he he sucked. Last year he was 180 pounds which could hav ebeen a big part of that, I have heard he has bulked up so I would imagine he is alot better now. As far as the whole thing about him playing point goes, I wouldn't doubt it. He was listed as a PG in the program and shot alot of threes from what I remember. He sucked back then but I bet he has improved with his added weight.


----------

